# Trailers Well??!!



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i thought you were talking about a horse trailer. not that kind of trailer! :razz:


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

hahaha exactly! I still can't believe it! It was SO funny. I was scared at first because he had it rolling for about 10ft and when he first got on it was see-sawing. I thought for sure he was going to freak out and hurt himself. He was just determined to come see what the heck I was doing up there:lol:


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh man! _THAT_ kind of trailer! Wow, and it seesawed and everything.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

...and yet he seems totally unfased...like a mountain goat or something. hehe


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> ...and yet he seems totally unfased...like a mountain goat or something. hehe


LOL! I love how he turns to look at me at the end like "Yea. I'm up here. So what?"


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

How funny, he does trailer well :lol: 
My Saro tried to get on top of my brush hog trimmer that was hooked to the back of the tractor. Freaked me out, I was afraid she would get hurt. They sure are silly goobers sometimes aren't they


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

they really are goobers! Its funny, people don't realize horses have such personalities. Someone I work with asked me today at lunch, "Do they recognize you? or know who you are when you show up to see them?"
I tried not to laugh when I answered her hehehe She did admit that she is(how did she put it..) "horse dumb" ha
I guess she just thinks of them as big stupid animals. Boy is she wrong!!:razz:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

****! he looks sooo smug up there!!! lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is adorable! what a sweetheart of a horse!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

he's my little goofball~ hehehe 
and the reason I always make sure I bring my camera out to the barn! :wink:


----------

